# My Shrimp Collection (56K WARNING)



## msnikkistar (Sep 29, 2010)

I don't live in Canada, but I know some of you from other forums like TPT.

First let me introduce myself. I live in California, and I am jealous that you guys have access to things like Netlea substrate, which we can't get. That is NOT fair. lol

With that being said here is a ton of pictures of my shrimp collection. I hope to add more, but who knows. Shrimp collectoritis seems to have infected me pretty good now.


























































































































Anyways, hope you guys enjoy!


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

Wow, nice grades you have there.

What's the soil you use in your tanks ?!?


----------



## msnikkistar (Sep 29, 2010)

I have different soils. But I use Mr. Aqua, Fluval Stratum, and ADA AS I.


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

woweee!

I see BKKs!


----------



## msnikkistar (Sep 29, 2010)

Yessum, they are there.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

no water marks? be careful


----------



## msnikkistar (Sep 29, 2010)

LOL

I am fine with no watermarks


----------



## sujeev87 (Oct 17, 2010)

REALLY nice shrimp!


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Wow! Very nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

Omg!! Im drooolin specially with you bkks. How did you bought them?


----------



## msnikkistar (Sep 29, 2010)

I got mine from Jiang604


----------



## srolls (Apr 25, 2010)

=O very nice shrimps


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

BTW, what does "56K" mean in your title? the cost of all the shimp combined???


----------



## msnikkistar (Sep 29, 2010)

lol its a warning for people on dial up internet. HAHA


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

msnikkistar said:


> I got mine from Jiang604


You mean Ebi-Ken


----------



## msnikkistar (Sep 29, 2010)

No, I meant MEANIE!


----------



## msnikkistar (Sep 29, 2010)

My new shrimpies


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

that's a lot.....for lunch.


----------



## sujeev87 (Oct 17, 2010)

WOW, that's a lot of shimps


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

msnikkistar said:


> My new shrimpies


Whoa! who did u get those from!?


----------



## msnikkistar (Sep 29, 2010)

Ebi-Ken said:


> Whoa! who did u get those from!?


Well you should know, since you are the one who did! Duh! lol


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

damn/!!!!!!!!!!! so many! they live in a box?


----------



## msnikkistar (Sep 29, 2010)

I just got them in this morning  Thats my acclimation tubberware =X


----------



## msnikkistar (Sep 29, 2010)

My babies (About 4 weeks? I think)

















My hybrid with BKK berried again


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

ohhh drool!!!!!

very jealous.


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Do the black and red crystal shrimp interbreed?


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

splur said:


> Do the black and red crystal shrimp interbreed?


yes. they do.


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

great collection - drolling - wish the KK & pandas get a bit afforadable.

what is your greatest challenge in keeping them ? and what do you intending doing with that many CBS - and more and more tanks on the way


----------



## msnikkistar (Sep 29, 2010)

Here is a shot of my custom tank. 
CBS are on the far left, CRS in the middle, and Blue Blues and PFR on the right.

For me, I have 3 other thanks, with 2 more on the way. So I just want to do some breeding and some experiments


----------



## msnikkistar (Sep 29, 2010)

Oh and biggest challenge for me? Getting them to breed! lol


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

hey nikki why didn't you cut a hole in the middle of each divider and add a screen mesh. that way the water volume is shared and it will become more stable? What do you think frank? would that be beneficial or it wont make a difference?


----------



## msnikkistar (Sep 29, 2010)

That is the top of the tank. I have custom holders on each that I can put panty hose on to prevent them from moving from place to place


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

msnikkistar said:


> That is the top of the tank. I have custom holders on each that I can put panty hose on to prevent them from moving from place to place


Very Nice Nikki,

how about the circulation towards the bottom of the tank? any concerns?


----------



## msnikkistar (Sep 29, 2010)

I have the Tom Rapids internal spraybar filters in each compartment to help with circulation. It also has a eheim 2211 on it.


----------



## msnikkistar (Sep 29, 2010)

Let's see what nikki got yesterday that is new....

30 of these

































4 of these

















2 of these (one is berried  )

















And of course, I added my bkk hybrids to the mix to try and get more offspring from my pre-existing stock.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

you gonna try to selectively breed the blue bolt out? =P


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Wow, that's some insane number of high quality shrimps. So it was you who's been buying everything up in the Canadian market 

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## msnikkistar (Sep 29, 2010)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Wow, that's some insane number of high quality shrimps. So it was you who's been buying everything up in the Canadian market


 No hahahaha I imported these bad boys from Germany


----------



## msnikkistar (Sep 29, 2010)




----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Money shot.



msnikkistar said:


>


----------

